# Uber's Android/smartphone Driver app



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

So, it sucks to pay 10 bucks a week for their iPhone fare meter device. Granted.
Ok, Uber came with an Android Driver/partner app. Great!

But, it has a little bug: The City is divided in 5-6 quadrants/areas and surge prices aren't shown in these areas on the new Android app. The surge color is visible, the surge signs are there, but it doesn't show the multiplier number. Ooops...

It states on the bottom of the new app that the surge is from 1.2 to 1.9, for example. So, I don't know where it's 1.2 and where it's 1.9. Our City is quite small - 7 miles across north to south, 7 miles east to west. So, I'm in the middle and I can cover the distance to the surging area without a pax in 7-10 mins. I don't want to take a ping with no surge ride in the middle of town, because it could be easily just waste of my precious time, so I'll rush to 1.9 multiplier area in 5-7 mins to get the double pay. I'm sure you guys mostly second to that.

Unfortunately, super-smart Uber software engineers are yet to figure out how to fix this bug. But, meanwhile I have to pay $40- a month to be able not to be blind in my line of work. Not a biggie, but clean $40- (after tax, after Uber fees, after gas, etc.) amounts of 2-3 hours of driving pax.

So, I'm pressed to keep their friggin' iPhone...

I wrote to cust. support, the guy answered with a canned respond (our engineers are working on this issue), I replied: either you quit charging me for the use of your iPone device, or escalate the matter to your super. No reply for about couple of weeks, then the mgr writes back: I disconnected your iPone device and gave you $20- credit.

Really?
Tough luck. My iPhone IS NOT disconnected, and I'm not even going to bother checking into $20- credit, because I KNOW it's all BS. I can bet that I will continue to be charged $10- a week, for a while. So, I'm sure you guys are in the same boat.

Any comments?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't forget using your own phone means paying for data


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

not with just about any sprint phone


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I've been able to see the surge rates on Android for the last 2 or 3 releases. Really if you need to see the surge rates that bad, you could have purchased your own iPhone and not deal with Android.

Just trying to figure out which angle your trying to ***** at here. Is it really Ubers fault you feel it's necessary to spend 10 bucks a week on their phone, or your own fault for not selecting a personal iPhone, or Android's fault, or whatever....


----------



## GomesX (Sep 13, 2014)

I also have an android phone and have the same issue. For me, it still beats paying an extra $40 a month for their phone. And it also keeps me from overthinking things. Chasing around surges is never a good idea. I run both Uber's app and Lyft at the same time and have two gigs of data per month. I've never gone over. I don't think they eat up that much data to be honest


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

GomesX said:


> I also have an android phone and have the same issue. For me, it still beats paying an extra $40 a month for their phone. And it also keeps me from overthinking things. Chasing around surges is never a good idea. I run both Uber's app and Lyft at the same time and have two gigs of data per month. I've never gone over. I don't think they eat up that much data to be honest


Wow that's impressive. I've been eating up data since moving to Android app. Although may be the fault of waze, the passenger uber app or just my continuous internet usage during downtimes.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I've been able to see the surge rates on Android for the last 2 or 3 releases. Really if you need to see the surge rates that bad, you could have purchased your own iPhone and not deal with Android.
> 
> Just trying to figure out which angle your trying to ***** at here. Is it really Ubers fault you feel it's necessary to spend 10 bucks a week on their phone, or your own fault for not selecting a personal iPhone, or Android's fault, or whatever....


lemme break it down for you...

I have my $700- Note 4 phone for myself. I don't care about iPhones. Period. Just because stupid Uber (THE TECHNOLOGY CO.) can't figure out how to fix f*ucking app I have to drive for 3 hours extra every month.
Capish?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

MikeB said:


> lemme break it down for you...
> 
> I have my $700- Note 4 phone for myself. I don't care about iPhones. Period. Just because stupid Uber (THE TECHNOLOGY CO.) can't figure out how to fix f*ucking app I have to drive for 3 hours extra every month.
> Capish?


DUDE - relax. I get it. I think that really it's more then 3 hours to make up anything with all the new drivers released on the streets in the last week.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MikeB said:


> It states on the bottom of the new app that the surge is from 1.2 to 1.9, for example. So, I don't know where it's 1.2 and where it' 1.9


Wow, open client app and move pin.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Wow, open client app and move pin.


Just brilliant! Thanks a million! I'll turn in their Apple device tomorrow. 
But, shouldn't this "Technology company" valued at 40 bln have fixed this application error long time ago for their "partners"?


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

V 3.15.1 shows Surge values.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Just brilliant! Thanks a million! I'll turn in their Apple device tomorrow.
> But, shouldn't this "Technology company" valued at 40 bln have fixed this application error long time ago for their "partners"?


I know it's a pain in the ass to do it this way, plus part is you can see the other uber drivers.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

And nothing for those of us with a Window's phone. I'd throw the dam Apple phone back at them in a heart beat if they - "the technology company" can put together an app for Windows. UGH. $40 per month isn't right to "use" their technology.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

They actually fixed it. And now I can see various surges on my Android phone.

I have unlimited data plan with my service provider, so I won't be paying extra for it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

GomesX said:


> I also have an android phone and have the same issue. For me, it still beats paying an extra $40 a month for their phone. And it also keeps me from overthinking things. Chasing around surges is never a good idea. I run both Uber's app and Lyft at the same time and have two gigs of data per month. I've never gone over. I don't think they eat up that much data to be honest


POST # 5 / GOMESX: Whoa there double
app dude.... how many hours/month are
you getting from only 2GB? Happy
New Year BTW.


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

I also have a Note 4 but with AT&T. I have always been able to see the surge pricing when it's available. My area doesn't see surge much anymore with Uber. Lyft has the Prime that does happen at times on a regular basis. I normally run both apps on my Note 4 and don't have any issues. I recently started leaving my wifi on and connecting to my Xfinity WiFi and also AT&T hotspots in the area and for some reason when I do, I get less pings. So that didn't work and so I went back to using my data plan which is 15GB. I drive a minimum of 40 hours per week and I'll use close to 6GB per month. Hope this helps.


----------



## Keithsm2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Im pretty sure waze eats up quite a bit of data.. Ive found the default android maps to be better anyway....( i was a big fan of waze too...has just sent me the wrong way too many times )


----------

